
City of Munich still has a chance to stick with Linux - baxtr
https://fsfe.org/news/2017/news-20170301-01.en.html
======
bostand
How many local jobs are lost due this? How much is paid to Redmond instead of
local companies who pay taxes in Munich?

I think FSFE is doing a bad job reminding politicians and the public about
that.

~~~
c06n
Microsoft's German headquarters are in Munich.

~~~
bostand
But is this a sale office or a development site?

------
wiz21c
As this is potentially full of consequences for us Europeans, I'm a bit
surprised that FSFE and others who fight for this seem to pull their effort
out of Germany only. I live in Belgium, and I'd be glad to help them. Maybe
there are some politicians here in Belgium that are well acquainted with
politicians in Germany... It sounds like they only leverage activists they
know (or maybe my informations are soooo bad)...

------
LordWinstanley
> We reached out to all members of the city council prior to the public
> hearing...

I was on your side. But now you've contacted Four-Tops-Itis, I don't care
anymore.

------
joericky233223
GNU/Linux

